# Detailingworld 12 Days of Xmas Entry



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes HERE

To enter all you need to do is post

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
Please post only *ONCE *in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2016

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of First.

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 50 posts is required to enter. (as long as you have 50 by the date 11th Dec that's fine if you don't and are drawn as a winner the prize will be redrawn )

3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)
Only one prize can be won if number is drawn twice and the person has already won another number will be drawn

4)ALL we ask is that if you Win you post a picture of the Prize On the Forum , give a shout out to the supplier on here and their social media (if you have that ) and do a review for DW and the Supplier on the forum ( We suggest your 3 favourite things )

5) If you feel you are unable to do this then please* DO NOT ENTER* - Goods should not be sold on but can be passed onto another DW member to fufil - please notify us of this - If these Rules are not followed you will face a Ban* (*A member will be banned at the discretion of the Admin/Moderators if the rules are not followed )

(We do not want to see Winning prizes for sale on any site -this could jeopardise the competition for future years if you cannot abide by the rules then please do not enter the thread Please don't force us into a position to put bans into place )

DONT FORGET to enter on Facebook and Instagram for your other chances -

All Entries must be claimed by 31st of January 2017
Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG :doublesho it's finally here!!! Well done guys for organising this MEGA competition!! Big shout out to all the kind and generous suppliers also... gotta be in it to win folks (I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. ) get posting! Cheers guys and GOOD LUCK ALL!!! :thumb:


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products should I win and take a photo on arrival to post to this amazing forum 

Thanks to everybody involved in making this happen and good luck all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck to everyone:thumb: and a merry Christmas


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Mpv2k3 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum:thumb:

Good luck everyone


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.

Merry Christmas to one and all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dankellys (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 





Good luck :thumb:


Tapatalk!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Wishing everyone all the best


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to the Forum Sponsors and DW.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck guys:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Cheers and merry Xmas


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to all.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks to everyone involved in this, and good luck everyone else


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to all of the prize contributors.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

This is easily the best time of the year!! Good luck everyone & merry Xmas!


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Merry Xmas once again and Good Luck to you all and a Big Thank you to our sponsors for making this possible...


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks very much for this competition, great prizes!


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to all


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to those that make this happen it's truly an amazing array of prizes, Happy Xmas and good luck all.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Thanks to evryone for making the competition what it is! :thumb:


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum 
Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

IT'S HERE!!! AGAIN!

I can't wait! I can never believe how generous everyone is each year and it seems to get better each time!

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Hopefully this year.....


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone, but this is my year!


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to reviews some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Maffas85 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone and thanks to all the admin/mods and sponsors who have organised this fantastic competition    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's that time again. Good luck to everyone and a shoutout to the organisers and sponsors

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

First year I've had enough posts to enter!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Best of luck everyone !!!


Cheers 
David


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck to everyone


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Im in, but how do i go about donating a prize ?
I will also adhere to the competition rules as per opening post


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone 
And a big thanks to all involved in this. 
Hope you all have a merry Christmas


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Massive thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Bring on the festivities!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Generosity of this community never ceases to amaze me. 

Best of luck all and Merry Christmas! 

Matty


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Most definitely!

It's also my Birthday on the 25th Dec so this would make it even better 

Good luck to everyone & Merry Christmas to you all! 

Jordan


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Brilliant been looking forward to this 🖒 excellent prizes so thanks before it begins 

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

Hopefully I get the chance
Thanks again dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good Luck, Merry Xmas and thanks to all the sponsors and DW Team!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all. 

Great competition as always, thx to all involved.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## edward177 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks to all involved and good luck to everyone


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Im in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them- i agree to review some of the products i win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Cant wait. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them-i agree to review some of the products i win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Don't usually enter the comps but heck, why not!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thank you to all the sponsors and the forum for making this the highlight of my christmas! (don't tell my mrs that though!)


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Excited already!


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone :


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
Merry chrismas and good luck


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks for the fantastic prizes! Good luck everyone. Happy Christmas 

Cooks 



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum  

Well it's officially the Christmas season, let's be jolly 😀


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

very excited. Good luck to everyone


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to DW and all the sponsors for organising such a brilliant set of prizes!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone - and once again, thanks to the sponsors for their enormous generosity!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Any excuse for me to take photos


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.



It's St Andrew's day today. Hopefully that will bring me luck for entering today.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to all and a massive thanks to all the providers :thumb:

John


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

:wave: to all I have communicated with over the last few months on this fantastic forum including the independent traders I have purchased items.
Good luck everyone who enters.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all !!



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all and thanks to all the sponsers :thumb:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them - i agree to review the products i win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum

Need to get this post count up now
Good luck everyone
Many happy members to be!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm in and i have read the rules and will adhere to them I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all and thanks to all the Sponsors!


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

awesome 

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and thank you for all the wonderful prizes!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Merry Christmas and good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

The best prize draw on the planet.

Good luck to all!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good Luck everyone, thanks and Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and will take a photo on arrival to post on the forum
Thank you


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow brilliant prizes! I probably won't be lucky enough but oh well! 
I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks once again to DW team and the generous sponsors 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to all


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Ho, ho ho!

Thanks to Uncle Whizzer and all the sponsors for such a fantastic competition again this year. Best of luck and seasons greetings to all.:thumb:

And not to forget...
I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.:wave:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Great competition every year. Really kind of all the suppliers to do this.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Please count me in.

I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products should I Win and take photos to post to the forum


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks a lot for organising and good luck to everyone!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.SJ.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

fingers crossed, would be amazing to win something and would love to review a few nice new products-good luck everyone


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## leecarey212 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks for another great competition to all involved


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thank you Dw and all sponsors for making this happen, good luck everyone!


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Please count me in , all rules read and clear ,thankyou &#55357;&#56898;,Den .
I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

thanks for the opportunity and all the hard work putting this together.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all!


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

I am looking forward to this and will review any products that i may be lucky enough to win. 

Thanks again to the organisers and the very generous sponsors who have provided some frankly ridiculous prizes.

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Maybe this year...


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone, hope i get summin this year though

Big thanks once again to detailingword and the sponsors, you are officially the real santa clause


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

*I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum *


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks for all the effort and generosity putting together!


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kyleh97 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thank you!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Can't wait , I've never won anything yet but maybe be this year.

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to all taking part!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone :thumb::buffer:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thank-you to the organisers, and to the sponsors for the wonderful donations.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## jk1714 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Fingers crossed .

Mark


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

It will also be on a new toy 

Members coming out the woodwork lol


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

It'd be rude not to enter after all the hard work people have put into the competition, Thank You all involved.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone and thanks to all involved for making this possible :thumb:


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

im in and have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products i win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.
best of luck to everyone and a merry xmas


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everybody, love product reviews hopefully I can out some up


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.
eeeek christmas is coming!!! thanks so much team and donators!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dazzerrange (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well done DW for organising this again. Brilliant stuff. 

Happy to do some reviews.

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to all the entrants.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.
Woooooo hoooooooooo, can't wait.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them. I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum. 

Thanks again for such an awesome competition and good luck everybody!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Very best of luck all. Hope Santa brings something nice. Good luck


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Happy Christmas and a very healthy 2017


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .
maybe this year, good luck to all


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thank you!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

*Thanks to Owners, Admins and Mod team for this competition*

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

PS. Many thanks to all at DW for running such a generous competition, long may it continue!

Compliments of the season to everyone on the forum and Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to those that celebrate Christmas


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks to everyone who made this happen :thumb:
Good luck everybody


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to Detailingworld and all suppliers/manufacturers. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Best of luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Best of luck to everyone and Merry Christmas!


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

I hope I will be lucky this year


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Seasons greetings all


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone, many thanks to all involved in making this happen. 


Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm in (shock of the quality and generosity of the prizes.)

And not to forget...
I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win (even if I don't know what they do) and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

Cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks everyone  this looks like a great one!


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them-I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.Good look to all of you!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Oh yes, yes yes


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone taking part.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Oh yes, yes yes, yes please. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone..


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

IT'S THE MOST WONDERFUL COMP OF THE YEEEAR!!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone.

Big thanks to the sponsors for the prizes and to the team at DW for arranging and running this annual event


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products should I win and take a photo on arrival to post to this amazing forum


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post on the forum.

Wee Man


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Sounds like it's going to be a very merry Christmas for the lucky winners


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Can't wait. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hontoir (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone


----------



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone and thank you sponsors!


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

First time for me!

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck and merry Christmas!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to the people for organising this and to the sponsors.

Good luck all & merry Christmas.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Amazing prizes well done to all the suppliers, good luck everyone!


----------



## B8sy86 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Merry Christmas everyone.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post on the forum.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take photos on arrival

Good luck to everyone who enters


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck folks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in & I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review the products I win & take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!


----------



## R1ynb (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone , I think this is the best 12 days of Christmas yet.!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Hurrah hurrah hurrah!! Good luck all and thanks kindly to administrators, organisers and sponsors


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them. I agree to review the products if I am lucky enough to win and will take photos on arrival and post to the forum.

Thanks to eveveryone who has made this possible and good luck to all


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck to everyone


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks to all suppliers generosity!


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks for organising again this year some great prizes to be had


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 
good luck every body


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone &#55356;&#57211;

Rob


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

good luck everyone


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Another fantastic prize list. Thanks to all who organised and donated.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to all and thank-you to those that run the site.

Merry Christmas:thumb:


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Cheers and have a good Christmas


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Thanks to site and sponsors for another cracking line up of prizes.


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
Merry Christmas


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Cheers guys - Cant wait for this years to start!!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck everyone!


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck people !


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to all and thanks to those who have been very generous in donating prizes


----------



## A9X SJ (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck to everyone &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to all the sponsors for the continued support and good luck to everyone.


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't believe it's that time of year again Merry Christmas 

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!

Good luck folks!


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 





Good luck :thumb:

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck all have a great xmas


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum :thumb:

Here we go again folks...good luck everybody and prepare to :detailer:

:buffer:Andy


----------



## bloater (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck y'all


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## andygenders (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products should I win and take a photo on arrival to post to this amazing forum

Cheers to everyone for making this happen, year after year


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alanalan (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

:thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

:thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Well it's here!! Good luck to everybody on here and let the Christmas spirit begin!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

It's that time of year again, goodluck everyone


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow. That time of year again. Thanks for all the amazing prizes that are up for grabs. Good luck and Happy Christmas.

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Josh


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.

Looking forward to the draw!


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Looking forward to this! Been off for a while but I'm back and I'm raring to learn new stuff  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

First time participating, really hoping for some beginner's luck


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Always a good event, well done for making it happen again.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Let's get the ball rolling, need something new to try. I've got lazy since I cquartzed the car with simple mintaince washes. Wife's car needs a right seeing to. That's being neglected.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thank you and good luck everyone.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Xmas to All.


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.



Good luck to all!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck and a Merry Xmas to all


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and well adhere to them. I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post too the forum.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and well adhere to them. I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photos on arrival to post too the forum.

I am amazed at the generosity every year. Amazing


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Big thumbs up to the sponsors and DW mods on an outstanding 12 days of Christmas. Good luck everyone😀

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Gonz.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products should I win and take a photo on arrival to post to this amazing forum


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them- I agree to review some of the products should I win and take a photo on arrival to post to this amazing forum


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!


----------



## Humpers (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck and merry crimbo!!!!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck everyone and thanks for going to the trouble of running this again DW, sterling effort!


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to reviews some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck guys.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good Luck all!


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck, thanks to organisers and donations of prizes!!


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Wow, another fantastic 12 days competition, but where did 2016 go so fast :detailer:


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Oooh shiny things


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wishing all the very generous sponsors a Merry Christmas and best wishes for 2017! :thumb:

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Alan W


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Johnny Kebab


----------



## TripleD (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ARTB1400 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good Luck to all.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum*


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photo(s) on arrival to post to the forum.

Count me in :thumb: good luck everyone!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good Luck Everybody.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum!!


Good luck to everyone who has entered and a Merry Christmas!!!!:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks again to everyone involved in the organisation and the very generous sponsors.

Good luck and merry Xmas to all


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm in and have read the rules and will adhere to them, I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival to post on the forum. 

Cheers for organising this Father Whizzmas and a merry Christmas to all 

Jenks


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Thanks all and good luck!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everybody  Insane prizes


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

You know it's officially Christmas season when DW do their 12 days of Christmas!!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck all


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Wow some cracking prizes good luck to everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Come at me bruh.... i mean sirs


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Lucky post #421


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good Luck all.

Andy


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone 



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum. 

Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Wow, this is great! Good luck everyone.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Looks brilliant!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum
:thumb::buffer:


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas Everyone.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 


Good luck everyone - personally I'll be very glad to see the back of 2016 so roll on 2017 !!!!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks guys n gals :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

merry christmas to all and best of luck


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .


----------



## Dummer (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum .

I better write some post and stop being a CD-ROM


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

good luck everyone


----------



## Sa1 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Am I late.....grrrr!! Sometimes, work just gets in my way! Good luck guys & girls

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.
good luck everyone.


----------



## Daniel Branco (May 1, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photo on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


The forum that keeps on giving...:thumb:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## fixedwheel (May 14, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## JMLOVE (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Thanks to all the sponsors, good luck everyone and merry christmas


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take a photo on arrival and post to forum


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and a very Happy merry Christmas &#55357;&#56842; Godbless Trip


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Merry Christmas &#55356;&#57220;!


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post on the forum.


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Merry Christmas all, good luck


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thank :thumb:


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Thanks
Kp115


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## detalierg (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Good luck everyone and a Merry Christmas to one and all!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products If win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum.


----------



## MatP (May 24, 2016)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I win and take photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

(Will be up to 50 posts within an hour)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum.

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in and I have read the rules and will adhere to them - I agree to review some of the products I Win and take a photos on arrival to post to the forum

merry Christmas everyone


----------

